# led vs t5ho



## VitaAqua (Aug 27, 2015)

Hey everyone I am new to plant keeping and I am heading to home depot because I am on a budget and I have no Idea which direction I should go with. I was thinking dual or quad 6500 10k 14k 20k lighting t5ho but then I was told I should go with Led. Opinions on a 20'' deep 25gallon fresh water tank? i heart odyssey this, HGO that, just by cheap chinese leds on ebay, invest in LEDs from coralife. So what is going to work with a fully planted DEEP freshwater? or if someone can give me a DIY for LED or t5ho that is simple that would be appreciated as well.. (my light budget is $70)


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

If you are new and on a budget, get 2 or 3 cheap clamp lights, hang them over the tank, and put spiral compact fluorescents in them. Look for SCFs with a color temperature close to 6500K. I buy Sylvannia brand from Lowe's. SCFs vary from 13w to 26w. For a deep tank, you will probably need 20w or more, depending on the number of clamp lights you use. It is easy to adjust the light level depending on how close the lights are to the tank, and by using different wattage.

This equipment, while not pretty or sexy or state-of-the-art, will get you effective lighting AND will be under your budget. If you decide you really like the hobby, you can research LED lighting and save up for a new fixture. T5 HO is still very good, but does have the disadvantage of lower efficiency and the expense of buying new tubes every year. I've used T5 NO and SCF for years with good results on my Walstad tanks (low to medium light), and just recently switched to LED on my larger tanks.


----------



## deadhero (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to APC as well and thought this was a good place to share my experience with lights. I started out on a budget and bought two standard output T5 strips, I think it was 4 bulbs total and just used what came in the box. That let me keep some plants alive, all low light plants like java fern and some swords and crypts. I tried a lot of different plants and couldnt ever get any good growth, it was all my fault though. I had a sand substrate and didn't use any kind of ferts with those wimpy little bulbs. Eventually I decided to go all out and I bought I huge fixture with 6 T5HOs and really nice reflectors in it and put the plant grow bulbs in (I don't remember which) I also went with a fired clay substrate and loaded it up with root tabs. Plants exploded in that tank, but so did algae. I eventually had to add CO2 to get the nutrients and lights in balance. I still couldnt keep some of the plants I really wanted in that tank. Again I had mostly swords and crypts which all got huge and multiplied like crazy, but I couldn't keep some of the carpeting plants I wanted. I just couldn't get good enough light penetration to the bottom of the tank with the T5HOs. So now I've got a very expensive LED strip from Build My LED and it's awesome. I can keep anything I want in that tank. So if you're like me start out cheap and decide if plants are your thing or not and gradually step up in price. Just be careful about getting frustrated when you can't keep some plants in your setup.


----------



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2007)

I tend to be more of a DIY person, I like to build or do things low cost. Like Michael mentioned, the clamp light with a 6500k CFL works great and can be done for $30. For a little more money you can buy a can of spray paint, some conduit and make a nice looking industrial fixture.

http://ahsupply.com/
Sells great light kits, I'd recommend the T5 HO route. The kits require you to build a box/hood.

I've also used a Finnex planted plus, which is a nice LED light.

If you're set on a $70 budget, the clamp lights are hard to beat. I had them on a dirt tank and while growth was slower than my other tanks, it grew gorgeous plants. So much so that I just ripped all my tanks down to make them dirt, but that's another story.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

LED won't fit your budget I guess. Perhaps you can get an LED floodlight with high wattage for under 70,-. T5 same story. Even DIY, the electronics to run T5 alone are already over half your budget. Than you need caps and T5 and your over budget. Michaels Idea is best with such a tight budget.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Desk lamps (clamp or wall mount) also work and come in any style you like.


----------



## Dan796 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi,
I'm new here also.
I have a few suggestions on lighting, since being disabled, I live on a small fixed income.
So, pennies count to me.

I've successfully bought two used, 4 tube, T5HO, 4 foot long aquarium fixtures with the 4 light tubes included, on EBay for around $45.00 each and they work just fine!
In fact, I bought them for growing my Orchids under them with 6500k tubes in them.
My plants are growing great! 

My first 75 gallon was a planted dirt tank, I wired twelve 26 watt CFL twisted bulbs together in a series with only one plug needed. 
In the past, I've used the CFL twisted 6500K bulbs, and twist tied them to either the plastic egg crate, or those cheap plastic coated metal wire shelves.
I bought my CFL twisted 6500k bulbs at Walmart, I bought four of the 3 bulb packs for about $7.00 each pack = $28.00.
The sockets, wire, and plug, I bought at Lowes. for about $10.00 altogether
Then I bought a 4 foot plastic dipped shelving unit at a yard sale for just 50 cents. 
And twist tied the lights, and wire to it.
Then I made a full length light cover box out of a cut up sheet of plastic egg crate from Lowes for about $7.00 ( I bought a 4' sheet slightly damaged along an un-needed edge, @50% off!)
I used white paper, and aluminum foil glued to the inside if the egg crate to diffuse, and/or block the high light coming from the bulbs. I used invisible fine fishing line/twist ties, and glue to hold the pieces together. I had a great time making it! And it looked almost professional ! LOL!

SO, by the time I was done, I had made a 75 gallon, 12 CFL (26 watt each bulb, 6500k) light hood for only$45.50 ! It looked great! light weight, allowed great air flow! Very modern looking! Easy to construct.


----------

